# Leisure Battery woes!



## barryd

Howdy folks. 

Currently coming towards the end of this years tour. Been out since July and will be back in the next couple of weeks (currently in Brittany).

We have one 110ah leisure battery, 1 x 100 watt solar and MPPT controller. Its been brilliant. The battery however is 7 years old and to be fair its been used pretty much constantly for half of those 7 years. Solar panel works a treat and usually everything is charged up by lunch time. Last year we could wild camp in one place for a week with no worries. Started off the same on this trip but the battery has been playing up for the past few weeks.

Its reaching a full charge reasonably quickly but by bed time its a lot lower and often in the morning when you turn the lights on the needles dipping way down and the low voltage alarm goes off on the MPPT Controller. 10.2 volts this morning. On the rare occasion we re on hook up its the same. We are on hookup tonight but I suspect tomorrow by midnight when off hookup it will be down again.

We have cained it a bit more this year with more use of laptop 12v chargers and an invertor for Mrs D's netbook but usually only during the peak of the suns power.

I guess its goosed. I did contemplate getting a replacement in France but I want to get the right one. I have no idea what the current one is. No labels on it. Dont know if its maintenance free but I never did anything to it. Its been superb though.

I guess there is nothing I can do to revive it so whats the best replacement? Where from? How much? Gel, vented, maintenance free or top up?

Cheers
BD


----------



## 747

Penquin reckons they are expensive in France. He imports his from Tayna batteries in the UK.

Yours will likely be a lead acid type I would think. Have a look at it and see if you can top up the cells with distilled water if it is not maintenance free. Just enough distilled water to cover the plates.

If your van battery is in good nick you could maybe utilise that one a bit more to nurse your leisure battery until you get home.


----------



## seanoo

Battery megastore just before you reach caen from the west on the A84.
Or they will deliver free to you if you can ask alocal shop to let you use their address. Prices only marginally up on ukprices , alphaline DC31 batteries are a good choice.
www.batteriemegastore.fr/


----------



## hogan

Get the biggest that will fit.


----------



## Penquin

There was an article that I read yesterday written by a totally independent motorhome engineer which reported on the types of batteries available, what they are designed for and what they are actually used for - none of which is the same as you would expect...

IMO reading this BEFORE buying makes the choice very much easier;

http://www.atlanticmotorhomeservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php

I read the suggestions in that link and then had a look at Tayna;

the ranges that came out best were the Bosch Silver and the Varta Silver ranges and Tayna do the latter, this is the link for a 100ah battery -

http://www.tayna.co.uk/Type-019-Varta-Silver-Dynamic-Car-Battery-P3127.html

obviously I do not know if it would fit - you would have to measure to check.....

but at that price, it would be worth waiting until you get home if you can and then change......

I do not know the place suggested near Caen, it may be worth having a look BUT it depends on what route you are taking to get back, if it is via the tunnel, all well and good, if you are crossing via Roscoff then not...... only you know that!

I hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## barryd

Brilliant info thanks, especially Dave. An interesting article. Ill just measure them up first. 

I think there are scew tops on the top of our battery but Ive never topped it up. 8O Will maybe give it a try but how do you ask for distilled water in France? Will Intermarche sell it?


----------



## Penquin

If you look inside the freezer section of your fridge/freezer and scrape off the ice that is there, allow it to defrost and that is distilled water.....

but make sure you do not add the odd frozen pea or sweetcorn that may be lurking there to the battery cells....... :lol:

or go into the super/hypermarche and ask for _"eau démineralisé"_

that is the same thing more or less - it is PROBABLY what we would call "deionized water" as distillation does not usually take place now - it is allowed to flow through a special column which removes the mineral ions from it (Ca, Na, K, Cl, NO3 etc...... all of which should have electronic charges associated with them but those are not easy to type on here Na is the positively charged sodium ion which has lost one electron and so on..... but that's enough Chemistry for now.....)

so either use thawed ice crystals from the freezer or search for "eau demineralise" (pronounced *"Oh De Mineralizay"* or keep going for now and replace the battery when you get back....

Have fun..... :lol:

Dave


----------



## pippin

At seven years your battery owes you nothing.

If it is the topuppable type and it needs topping up just bung in some ordinary tap water if you don't have the démineralisé to hand.

Make sure you do NOT overfill because as it charges it will tend to overflow.


----------



## stevegos

If looking to buy new then we bought a 110ah Bosch S5 battery a few months ago after reading the same article Penguin provided as well as other research and having used it on and off for a few weeks I thought it was a fantastic battery.

Having now been away for one full month, only about 4 days on ehu but the rest on battery and 100w solar, the battery has performed fantastically.

It appears to charge much faster than other batteries and it just seems to last and last and last. We don't have a TV or Sat but were using 2x laptop 12v chargers most evenings which can draw quite a high current

Very happy and highly recommended.


----------



## raynipper

I keep a dehumidifier running one day a week in my stone outhouse/shed. This provides all the distilled clean water we use in the steam iron and batteries.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn

I'll second seanoo, batteriemegastore are very good, they speak perfect English, will help with advice and fit it for you at no charge, prices are on par with most in UK.

If your current battery is a serviceable lead acid (which it seems as though it is) and you've had it 7 years without maintaining it and find it now needs topping up you're probably too late and it will not help it by topping up with distilled water or anything else for that matter.


----------



## raynipper

Barry I have just bought three new Varta Silver Dynamic batteries for my van.
Two 110 amp leisure batts and one 100 amp starter batt. All from Battery Megastore just sw of Caen.

If you find the battery you require on the French e-bay they will match it and give you an extra 5% off for collection.

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/VARTA-SILVER...rg=20140620074313&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=261568634118

Ray.


----------



## david-david

raynipper said:


> I keep a dehumidifier running one day a week in my stone outhouse/shed. This provides all the distilled clean water we use in the steam iron and batteries.
> 
> Ray.


Thats very clever. Never thought of doing that and have always dumped the water from the dehumidifier.

Can I keep it in a plastic container without contaminating it?


----------



## raynipper

I assume so David.
I always keep a 5 litre plastic container full and 2 x 1 litre bottles available. Been doing this for years.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Yes, deionised or distilled water can be safely stored in plastic or glass containers but ideally not ones containing phthalates in the plastic since this does leach out.....

Either can be safely used to top up batteries, tap water contains chloride ions, calcium ions and various other contaminants which can damage the surface of battery cells and which may shorten the life of a battery, but in barryd's case that seems to be expressed in days rather than years.....

Dave

PS if you want private GCSE Chemistry, Biology or Science (Dual Award) tuition I can suggest a name...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

Great advice, many thanks

Well after 24 hours on hookup we spent the night on an aire last night just north east of St Malo and the blooming thing suddenly dropped and everything went dim right at the end of Downton Abbey!  (Dont tell me what happened)

Ill try the distilled water when I can get some (this being France and the weekend lasting until Tuesday). there is a campsite just over the road thats open so could book onto there for a day or two and try the water thing first.

If that place in Caen stocks those batteries you guys are recommending then thats probably a good option. We were thinking of heading that way anyway to empty Rays wine cellar.


----------



## barryd

Just one more thing. Dave you say ice in the fridge is distilled water. In that case could I not put a plastic bottle of water in, freeze it and then when it thaws out use that? Sorry chemistry was not my thing!


----------



## dalspa

The water in the plastic bottle (out of a tap) would still have the chemicals in it, whether frozen or not. The ice formed in a freezer, like the water in a dehumifier, is condensated water so would not have the harmful chemicals. If you take off your lower grill behind the fridge, you may find a small amount of condensated water in a small plastic container which drips out of the fridge. You are likely going to need a considerable amount of water to top up with, by the sound of things. Get a new battery is the best option. Or go and call in on Ray and you can top yourselves up as well :lol: 

DavidL


----------



## barryd

Thanks. Ill take the water bottle out of the freezer then!

We are going to go into St Malo tomorrow to firstly look for guitar strings  and then get some distilled water.

There is a campsite over the road so it looks like we may have to reluctantly go on there for a couple of nights. Actually the campsite might have some.

Cheers for all the advice.

What I will try and do later is measure the battery and see if we can find a good match at that place in Caen. I am not sure what I need though exactly and I dont know if I will have wifi so perhaps if I can get onto mobile MHF later on my phone and post the measurements one or two of you techy people might be able to put your heads together and come up with a suitable battery from Caen (assuming the distilled water thing doesnt work).

Ill then just probably drive there and get one.

Cheers
BD


----------



## teensvan

Why not for once boil up water and let it go cold. This will do on a battery that is over the hill for one top up. You can't loose anything. You should top up lead acid batteries that Are in constant use once every 3 months. 

Steve & Ann teensvan


----------



## teensvan

Why not for once boil up water and let it go cold. This will do on a battery that is over the hill for one top up. You can't loose anything. You should top up lead acid batteries that Are in constant use once every 3 months. 

Steve & Ann teensvan


----------



## teensvan

Why not for once boil up water and let it go cold. This will do on a battery that is over the hill for one top up. You can't loose anything. You should top up lead acid batteries that Are in constant use once every 3 months. 

Steve & Ann teensvan


----------



## raynipper

barryd said:


> Great advice, many thanks
> Ill try the distilled water when I can get some (this being France and the weekend lasting until Tuesday). there is a campsite just over the road thats open so could book onto there for a day or two and try the water thing first.
> 
> If that place in Caen stocks those batteries you guys are recommending then thats probably a good option. We were thinking of heading that way anyway to empty Rays wine cellar.


Come on you old tightwad. I can give you a gallon of distilled free and plug you in for free.!
How about that then. Plus I can give you directions to the Caen Battery Megastore which is about 1.5 hours from me or 70 miles.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn

Barry, if you go to the battery megastore they will take all of the problems from you, they'll explain the various options they have (and they have a vast stock) and fit the new one and dispose of the old one.
It's not a shop but a warehouse on a factory estate, give them a ring to get an idea if you have doubts 0033231307902 your not very far from them.


----------



## raynipper

Don't dump the old one as I get about €10 for scrap. Plus the girl in the office has the most fantastic cleavage..... 8O 

Ray.


----------



## cabby

Now there's an offer you cannot refuse. 8O 8O You will have us all queuing up outside.


cabby


----------



## barryd

Cheers all and thanks Ray but I think it would make more sense to go to Caen from here (near st malo) as we were considering heading to the landing ww11 beaches anyway.

There are six black plugs that you can unscrew and a glass spy hole thing. I've unscrewed a couple and I can see the lead cells which appear damp but not covered. Should they be covered? How much do I need to put in each one and how covered should they be? I can't see anything in the glass hole. 

Will boiled water out of the kettle be ok or would a pan be better?

As suspected I no longer have wifi so can't post any pictures.


----------



## barryd

If we have to get another one space may be an issue. 

I've measured the battery and it is as follows 

23 h
18 w
35 l

Centermetres

There is a little bit of room for maneuver but not much.


----------



## raynipper

Barry the plates should be well covered. If you can see the tops of the plates you will need about 1.5 litres of water to top them all up.

If the battery is old and coming to the end of it's life just use tap water. OK the purists will cringe but over the life of a normal battery being 5 to 7 year using tap water or not using distilled water might shorten the life by maybe 6 months.

Just bung some in but take great care not to overfill and create a corrosion problem.

Ray.

p.s. with the dimensions you state a H3 100a/h will fit.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Varta-Sil...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3a986a98b2


----------



## pippin

I second that - as in my other post.


----------



## raynipper

LEFFE on special offer here..................... ha ha ha ha ha.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Ok cheers chaps. I'm going in!

Could someone who has time have a look at the megastore website in Caen and using the dimensions I've given and the battery recomendations that have been posted in here (Varta, bosche) whatever see if they have something that will fit, preferably 110ah but I guess 100 will do?

I would be very grateful.


----------



## 747

barryd said:


> If we have to get another one space may be an issue.
> 
> I've measured the battery and it is as follows
> 
> 23 h
> 18 w
> 35 l
> 
> Centermetres
> 
> There is a little bit of room for maneuver but not much.


Make a little sketch of the battery and mark the position of the + and - poles. Along with your dimensions, they will find a battery straight away.

I am sure that without us you would be just like Mr Bean. :roll: :lol:


----------



## raynipper

Dimensions H3

12v 100Ah 830CCA

Length (mm) - 353

Width (mm) - 175

Total Height (mm) - 190

Weight (Kg) - 22.6

Terminal Type - Standard Post (A)

Terminal Layout - RH+...................... €113.80 less 5% collect



(Part Numbers: I1)

Dimensions I1

12v 110ah 920CCA

Longueur (mm) - 393

Largeur (mm) - 175

Hauteur Total (mm) - 190

Poids (kg) - 25.2

Type de Borne - A

Disposition - Positif Droite .............. €131.50 less 5% collect.


----------



## dalspa

Take that last remark back. How dare you insult Mr Bean :lol: 

DavidL


----------



## barryd

Thanks guys. I always thought I was more Daniel Craig / Bond type rather than Mr Bean but as your helping me ill wait until its sorted to get offended. 

Ok I had to wait for the boiled water to cool a bit and of course have lunch.

I've topped up each of the six cells so each one is covered but still a good gap to the top if the hole. It hasn't exploded yet.

My plan now is to let it fully charge over night and then move back to the aire tomorrow. We will then use the van as normal and see what happens. If its goosed again by bed time or on Wednesday morning we will be off to Caen.

I don't think the 110ah battery will fit Ray at 39 cm. maybe the 100ah will be ok as that will fit.

What make are they Ray and is there a model number other than H3 for that one?

I want to make sure I get the right make and model as per Penquins link and the other recommendations. I just don't want to turn up and have them flog me something else.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Barry, they are the Varta Silver Dynamic ones. The same as in Dave's article. H3 is all they want.


Ray.


----------



## barryd

Brilliant thanks Ray. So from Dave's article the fact that this is actually a car battery doesn't matter as te new technology is designed to cope with lots if load on and off all the time and when the engines off plus they are more efficient so reach full charge quicker. Correct?

Just one more thing. If I do end up getting it my mppt solar controller has 4 settings for different battery types. 

1. Vented battery
2. Sealed lead acid battery
3. Gel battery
4. Nicad battery.

I assume this Varta battery is a sealed lead acid? Will I also need to top it up?

I think my current solar setting is on number 3 gel which would appear to be wrong as it has wet cells so I guess it should be on number 2.


----------



## listerdiesel

I think you'll find it is a flooded sealed lead acid type, so No2 setting.

Peter


----------



## raynipper

Yep Barry.
Sealed Lead acid.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Many thanks for that.


----------



## Penquin

So MHF has saved you some money, your holiday, a lot of frustration AND given you the chance to empty Ray's Leffe mountain down to a reasonable size (1000 cans or so)......

When are you due back at St Malo? We will be there next Monday evening for the overnight ferry to Portsmouth.......

Dave


----------



## barryd

> *raynipper wrote: *Dimensions H3
> 
> 12v 100Ah 830CCA
> 
> Length (mm) - 353
> 
> Width (mm) - 175
> 
> Total Height (mm) - 190
> 
> Weight (Kg) - 22.6
> 
> Terminal Type - Standard Post (A)
> 
> Terminal Layout - RH+...................... €113.80 less 5% collect
> 
> (Part Numbers: I1)
> 
> Dimensions I1
> 
> 12v 110ah 920CCA
> 
> Longueur (mm) - 393
> 
> Largeur (mm) - 175
> 
> Hauteur Total (mm) - 190
> 
> Poids (kg) - 25.2
> 
> Type de Borne - A
> 
> Disposition - Positif Droite .............. €131.50 less 5% collect.


Hi Ray and everyone

Is this definitely the same one Ray http://en.batteriemegastore.fr/product/H3/

Its just that it is 127.50 and not €113.80 as you quote. Are you quoting prices ex VAT. Not bothered about the cost I just want to make sure its the right one.

The battery is a little better but still down to 12.1 after a few hours telly and no lights on!

Just to complicate matters more the bloody bikes in the garage again. Broke down yesterday in St Malo. Think its fuel related or something simple hopefully but may take a day or two to sort out. So Im wondering about getting a battery delivered to a site here. Are they pretty good at their next day delivery Ray?

Dave. Dunno if we will still be in St Malo on Monday. As much as it would be great to meet you I would say that hopefully we wont be!


----------



## raynipper

Yes Barry.
It the same one but it is €113.95....................................... see
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Varta-H3-Bat...15?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_71&hash=item3f3c14de37

I think they advertise all over at various prices. They WILL sell at €113.95 less 5% if you point this out or even print off the add.

Ray.


----------



## barryd

Ok cheers Ray.

Will give it a whirl.

I managed to blag ACSI rates the other night on a campsiite without an ACSI card so haggling over a battery should be a walk in the park. 

On the good news side I managed to get a set of strings in St Malo for the guitar so I should be able to entertain the campers on the Aire again. 8O


----------



## raynipper

Cheapscate.................................. 8O 8O 8O 

Ray.


----------



## Gretchibald

Nice municipal aire at Pont d' Ouilly with elec and a shed to work at the scooter ....and play guitar in.


----------



## barryd

Well good news and bad news. Dunno whats up with the bike and neither does the garage but I suspect they have just kicked it a bit and given up.

On the battery front. Interesting one. Drove 100 miles to Caen and they were indeed very helpful.

However. The very good English speaking chap pretty much refused to sell me the H3 Varta 100ah battery as he insisted it is not a leisure battery and would be flat in 3 hours.

Now I understand from Penquins article that the motorhome engineer explained pretty well why these batteries will indeed work as a Leisure battery but despite me trying to discuss this with him he seemed to know his stuff and was insistant that it wasnt the one we needed.

In the end he suggested an Alphaline DC31 125AH which I think was one of the ones recommended anyway on this thread.

Dont know if its the best choice but time will tell.

So. Is it just a case of the chap at Batteries are us not quite knowing as much has he made out or have we had a lucky escape?

I suspect the former but what do I know.

Cheers all for you help.

BD


----------



## aldra

Barry

Im giving up on you

Only very very slowly
My lovely Toyboy 

Sandra 8O


----------



## raynipper

I give up as well Sandra. He must have passed the end of our road..............

Ray.


----------



## barryd

What!!!!

Just kick a man when he's down eh!

Typical woman!

Actually Im not down. We are wild camped where I can jump in the sea from the van and nobody else here. suits me! Cool beer, Guitar with new strings. Nobody for miles! ill be running down the beach shortly naked with me guitar playing Jimi Hendrix numbers. Whats not to like!



I will take the bike to bits tomorrow then throw a paddy when it doesnt work and throw all the bits in a box.


----------



## aldra

naked

Ok Im swooning

Life is just not fair :lol:  

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Would appreciate the experts opinion on that one. Ray. Your wine cellar is safe for now. Really appreciate your offer though. 

Sandra. I will send you some photos of my Bsy Wstch style jog snd dive in the sea tomorrow.


----------



## raynipper

So where exactly are you Barry?. Caen doesn't have sea.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin

Caen may not have sea, but it does have a canal...... so the thoughts are not pretty.....

I wonder if he is going to be mounting single-handedly a second assault on the bridge which initiated D-Day, I suppose this would be B-Day but the thoughts of that left me down in the pan......

As regards the battery, if that article is correct, and I see no reason to doubt it, it probably means that the bloke you spoke to has not reached that understanding as he is traditionally trained......

BUT I am sure that battery (which is 25% bigger than the Varta I believe) should give you many years of excellent service, which perhaps is more than can be said for your not-so-trusty steed which has now failed twice that I am aware of from the last 4 weeks....

Methinks the time for a replacement has arrived - as you have said it has given you good service and you have done many, many miles and even more kilometres on it...... but all things come to pass, so if it cannot be easily sorted, it may be time to look for another......

Dave


----------



## barryd

Thanks all

We ended up driving 80 miles north towards Cherbourg to a wild spot near Fertenville (probably spelt wrong) right by the sea which we know of from 2011. 

I think your right Dave. I suspect the chap although knowledgeable did not know about these new findings. 

As for the pig I really dont know. He was running fine all day then just refused to start in St Malo. fired a bit like he was going to but nothing.

All the garage have done is clean the carb and fit a new plug. PRobably something simple but who knows. Your right of course, a new Honda Vision would probably give ten years of reliable service but you know my feelings on that one. May have to go that way I suppose.

Ill get my hammer out tomorrow though.


----------



## aldra

Where are my photos 8O 8O 

So sad about pig  

Actually what the hell

Are you a complete walking disaster?

It fits

Trust me to fall in love

With a complete failure :lol: 

But what a magnificent failure

I'm staying  

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Thats twice he has driven straight past me. He must know I don't have any Leffe.

Ray.


----------



## cabby

Be grateful Ray, all that breaking of things might just rub off on you. Perhaps a little money spent on maintenance, instead of booze and guitar strings would be the order of the day in 2015. :wink: :wink: 

cabby

I must admit I do enjoy the tales the rascal posts and always willing to help out of course.


----------



## pippin

"Perhaps a little money spent on maintenance, instead of booze and guitar strings"

Booze and guitar strings ARE maintenance!


----------



## cabby

Oh silly me, of course they are. :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## barryd

Well firstly I can tell you that the French guitar strings sound lovely but don't half need some bedding in and tuning! 

The new leisure battery seems very good but only goes up to 13.1 volts in the mppt controller. The other one went higher but on a different setting I think. Seems to charge for longer as well but that's probably a good thing as I think the old one thought it was charged and then quickly went flat.

I've had a real headache getting a phone signal and wifi as well as struggling with a knackered battery in the laptop which I've had to save for work stuff.

Had the bike in bits and hit it with a hammer and sucked some petrol through a pipe as I think its fuel starvation but it will have to wait until our return.

Currently parked at gatville lighthouse near Barfleur and its Barmy warm but quite windy.

I'm looking forward to being online again! I have forum withdrawal sickness!


----------



## erneboy

It does sound barmy Bazzer, how are you defining barmy weather? I like the sound of it, I think, Alan.


----------



## dalspa

It's all very quiet here on the forum whilst you aren't on line - we all sit here waiting for your next problem - to solve (or not). Regards the pig - have you tried starting it with the fuel cap off? Fuel starvation could be due to the breather hole in the filler cap being blocked.

DavidL


----------



## nicholsong

Barry

'Bedding' a guitar string sounds very painful  :lol: 

You need to get on-line PDQ - you should see what your 'Fluck' on F/Cakes are saying about you  I tried to think of something for your defence - but it is difficult, even with a vivid imagination. And watch that Kay - she might not want to relinquish the power over Avatars.

Now, just so that you do not think we have deserted you in times of your multiple needs, have you thought that the 'fuel starvation' could actually be excess air being sucked into the mixture? Have you checked fuel pipe joints and pipes for pinprick holes, also the gasket on the carburretor. 

NB None of these checks require the use of a hammer, which could be counter-productive :roll: :lol: 

When you on the ferry? - not just as the hurricane arrives I hope - O, you did not know about the hurricane? Shame!

TTFN

Geoff


----------



## barryd

I cannot get on Fruitcakes. Just the b/w mobile version of facts. Kay will sort them out! 

There are two hoses going into the carb. I disconnected both and no fuel came out. I could blow through one and the petrol in the tank bubbled but I could not suck it out the other way. Then I discovered by blowing through the other hose petrol came out of the other one so it must be some kind of circular vacuum thing I dunno.

The reason I think its fuel is that it was running fine, no signs of a problem then went to start it and it was firing but not quite going and now its not firing at all so I suspect there was a bit if fuel but not enough and now there is none in the carb at all.

The garage reckoned then cleaned and checked the carb but to be honest I don't think they tried very hard.

What hurricane? I am planning to get the ferry from Calais a week tomorrow. 

Everything about this trip has been Barmy Alan including the weather. 

Don't know what to do about "the Pig". I think it needs a friendly 2 stroke expert mhf member to take it on. Or it could be one of my winter projects. Ill take bits off, poke around with them a bit or hit them with the hammer, take photos and you lot can form opinions as to which bits to remove next.


----------



## raynipper

Tuesday is going to be howling gale day here Barry. We are off walking the clifftops.

Can't help with the bike other than an even larger hammer. But we do have free Wi-Fi all over the parking.

Ray.
p.s. there is a large boot sale at Beaumont-Hague today. Someone always has bike bits.
Nope, make that tomorrow Sunday.


----------



## eurajohn

One of the 2 pipes from fuel tank (fuel tap) is the actual fuel feed the other is the one that opens the tap via crankcase pressure. Not sure about your pig but normally this type of system will have a "prime" position on the tap, which will allow the carburettor float bowl to fill before the engine is running, if that is the case put it in that position and hopefully it will run, if that is the case look to the second pipe or its connections as being the problem.


----------



## barryd

Cheers chaps and thanks Eurajohn and Ray.

There is no tap that you turn like in my bikes of old but in theory then if I disconnect the second feed pipe and pump the kick start or electric start fuel should pour out? If not something's wrong?

Ill have to take it to bits again to get at it all and the light is fading and the bar will be open soon so ill have another look tomorrow! 

Having survived the Christmas gales out on Flamborough head some rubbish little French hurricane isn't going to worry me. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## cabby

You have wound the awning in, haven't you :roll: :roll: that was a yes. :wink: :wink:

cabby


----------



## barryd

You know what Cabby? In three months away I've not wound the stupid thing out once. In fact I've noticed a slight leak in the back Locker where its connected. It's on the to do list when we get home.

See the 2012 blog in Austria for the awning disaster where I was left hanging onto the end of it in a massive storm. 

I think I'll take it off, loose the spare wheel, chuck out the bathroom and rear seats and that way I should have enough payload to put a 650cc Transalp on the back rack. . And people say I'm stupid eh!


----------



## Penquin

You have checked that fuel can come out of the fuel tank haven't you?

If there is gunge or even a solid object in the tank it could be blocking the exit and preventing fuel flowing.......

There was a certain 747 which nearly landed at Heathrow but crashed as the engines would not open up properly, I believe that turned out to be because some-one while doing maintenance had taken in, and even worse left in a plastic garden chair into the wing tank while working in there.....

It dissolved and gunged up the take-off point.....

Now I doubt that your pig's tank is large enough for a garden chair (unless it's a very small one for gnomes) but foreign bodies have turned up in odd places - ask those people passing through Calais.......

Dave :lol:


----------



## valphil

I passed something going thro Calais , remind me never to eat moules again


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> Well firstly I can tell you that the French guitar strings sound lovely but don't half need some bedding in and tuning!


A bit like French women. Allegedly.


----------



## listerdiesel

If the carburettor has a diaphragm float chamber, it will only pass fuel when the diaphragm gets a pressure pulse from the engine crankcase.

Used a lot on chain saws and the like.

Peter


----------



## tugboat

barryd said:


> There is no tap that you turn like in my bikes of old but in theory then if I disconnect the second feed pipe and pump the kick start or electric start fuel should pour out? If not something's wrong?


That is correct. You have a vacuum operated fuel tap by the sound of it. The pipe that connects to the side of the carb manifold, if you suck on that, fuel should come out of the other one. Suck, not blow. If you blew, maybe you've damaged the diaphragm in the fuel tap.

When you have cranked over the engine awhile and it hasn't started, take out the plug and see if it is wet. If it is, the fuel is OK and the problem is with spark.

The red on/off button on the right handlebar, spray it with WD40 or contact cleaner and work it back and forth a few dozen times. If it is damp or dirty inside it can kill the ignition. You haven't knocked it off by any chance have you? On some bikes if the switch is off, the starter will still crank and on others it doesn't, so it's worth checking.

(P.S. I still have the TA650 waiting for you, heehee!)


----------



## barryd

Thanks

I don't think there is a blockage but it is a weird set up.

I've worked out which of the two pipes going into the carb is the one that feeds fuel so I disconnected that one and left the other one plugged into the carb.

Turned it over several times and no fuel coming out.

So I pulled the other one of the carb and blew down it. Nothing, felt blocked but then I sucked the pipe and fuel spurred out of the other one. So one pipes job is to suck somehow and deliver fuel to the carb but it appears not to be doing it.

So, I plugged the feed pipe back into the carb and sucked the other pipe, I'm sure I could hear fuel going into the carb so in theory the carb should now be full of fuel.

Turned it over several times and not a hint of it firing.

Wonder if the carb is knackered. Presume the carbs next job is to deliver fuel and air to the cylinder where the plug ignites it all and pushes the piston which turns the drive wheel which turns the wheels! 

But what do I know!


----------



## barryd

Sorry tuggers missed your post.

Ill have a look. I'm not sure it's that as in st malo it was trying to start but not quite firing but will get the wd40 out.

Your not far from here, hop on the ferry to Cherbourg and ill pick you up. Bring the Transalp with you!


----------



## tugboat

The pipe that you sucked on (the vacuum pipe) produces the vacuum by being plugged onto the carb manifold (the pipe that connects the carb to the cylinder head). After filling the carb did you remember to put the vacuum pipe back on? If not air will be drawn into the hole and it will not draw from the carb.

Maybe there is a leak in the carb manifold, in which case you can try smearing grease round the flanges to seal them. Check the screws/nuts are tight. Is the vacuum pipe a tight fit onto it's little spigot? The usually have a little spring clip to make sure they are tight.

Try filling the carb again and after cranking take out the spark plug and see if it's wet.


----------



## tugboat

Tried ringing yer mobile Barry, but some French bird was gabblin' summat in some foreign language. Or is Michelle actually French? She seemed very fluid, er I mean, fluent. :lol: 

Gimme a ring on my mobile if you want a chat about the Pig. I'll PM my number in case you've lost it. The number I mean, we all know you've 'lost it'! :roll:


----------



## valphil

I've just ordered one of those Alphaline dc31 batteries , I figured if its good enough for Barry its good enough for me 8)


----------



## barryd

Thanks for trying tuggers. Nah, no tool kit and as I mentioned Brian (Baldeagle) had a right carry on getting the plug out. Can't see any obvious solution it will have to wait until we are back in the uk now which won't be long.

Phil. That's a bit premature! I've only had it a few days, not even long enough for me to knacker it yet. 

Be interested to know the uk cost. We paid £95 for ours.


----------



## raynipper

Barry, I don't suppose taking it to a French bike or mower repair/service shop ever crossed your mind????

Or is that too simple?

Ray.


----------



## valphil

barryd said:


> Thanks for trying tuggers. Nah, no tool kit and as I mentioned Brian (Baldeagle) had a right carry on getting the plug out. Can't see any obvious solution it will have to wait until we are back in the uk now which won't be long.
> 
> Phil. That's a bit premature! I've only had it a few days, not even long enough for me to knacker it yet.
> 
> Be interested to know the uk cost. We paid £95 for ours.


paid £84 , it was advertised at £94 with special offer £10 off so about right I guess , and I got free delivery .


----------



## barryd

I did alright then really thanks to you guys.

Yes Ray the bike shop in st malo tried a new plug and cleaned the carb but I don't think they could be arsed to be honest. 

My experience of French bike shops is not a good one.

I think once I get home I will be better situated to getting online and hopefully at least identifying the problem but even if I get it running I think its probably time for a new bike, at least for the next time we go abroad. It will be a sad day. I might just mount it on a plinth in the back garden like the Top Gear Toyota. 

I would possibly part with it to a fellow motorhomer but its not going in fleabay.


----------



## raynipper

In that case Barry I think I would try a mower shop with a no fix no pay option.
Got one here in Portbail.
Ray.


----------



## jo662

Hi Barry
Got the same problem with leisure battery and just needed to know if you had a good experiance with megastore battery place.
Can you give me the address please, as may pop in tomorrow and get a new one.
Jo


----------



## barryd

Yes. They were great. http://www.batterymegastore.co.uk/page/contact-us/


----------

